
SingleFile can now save a web page from the command line - gildas
https://github.com/gildas-lormeau/SingleFile/blob/master/cli/README.MD
======
bradknowles
As a web extension for Firefox or Chrome, I think this functionality is useful
and an improvement over what the browsers provide out of the box. Bookmarked.

However, as a CLI tool, I don’t see the usefulness of this over a standard CLI
tool like curl or wget. Can someone explain to me the latter?

~~~
gildas
I'm the author. Note that it's more powerful than wget or curl since it embeds
resources (CSS, images, fonts...) in the saved page. Actually, you can
consider it as an alternative to wkhtmltopdf [1] more than curl or wget.
Running it on command line can help people to automate things, or use it on
server-side in a SaaS, for example.

[1] [https://wkhtmltopdf.org/](https://wkhtmltopdf.org/)

